# help with my new project? *sad update*



## TheMixedBag (Mar 17, 2011)

I had to be the sucker...the breeder I got Jenny from had a problem kid who had gotten stuck in the birth canal too long with the umbilical cord torn, so she's a little over a week old, and still hasn't stood. She's partially braindead, but she's been improving a little tiny bit each day so they couldn't bear to kill her, so we took her since they didn't have the time needed to devote to getting her better.

She is a purebred Saanen, a bit inbred (her dam was a Huey-bred daughter bred back to Huey, so he's both her sire and her grandsire) and should be a heavy milker if she ever gets better.

Right now I'm letting her eat when she wants to, since Jenny's producing more than enough to feed both her and her kids. I've got her front legs braced and wrapped, since she can't even straighten them out completely. Any advice on taking care of a goat like this would be appreciated, I get to keep her if she lives at all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 17, 2011)

That was really nice of you to take her in. I don't really have any advice though. Good luck!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 17, 2011)

Has she had BoSe?  If not, it may help straighten the legs.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 18, 2011)

Physical therapy...
If you keep the legs braced w/out moving them several times a day, the tendons will 'stick' in that position and she'll be crippled.

I also second the BoSe.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree that movement is needed several times a day.  Also if she is braindead and there is nothing connecting in there to her legs...your gonna have to move her an awful lot to try to get another part of the brain to take over that task.  That takes alot of physical therapy!  

Im sorry for that poor girl.  I hope she recovers for you. God Bless you..that is a big task you took on.    I wish you success!! 

I would also give BoSe too.


----------



## peachick (Mar 18, 2011)

oh my goodness.  Bless you for taking care of her.
I sure hope she heals, but mostly....
I sure hope she doesn't break your heart. 

"Grief is the price you pay for love"  Queen Elizabeth II


----------



## TheMixedBag (Mar 18, 2011)

We're standing her 4-5 times a day, massaging the leg above the knee, keeping her in different positions throughout the day. I put one of Jenny's kids in with her to keep her company, she seems more relaxed with him.

She made it through the night fine, has been fed about 5 oz twice today. It does seem like she's  partially blind and deaf, but she recognizes us and will try to get up when we start petting her or moving her around. She can stand with minimal support for a few seconds, and sit up for almost 20 if we help her up.

I have a feeling she was a bit premature, as there's literally no muscle definition and even her coat is gobs thinner than Jenny's kids.

She did get  a shot of BoSe a few days after she was born, I'll be calling the vet Monday to see what else she suggest.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Mar 19, 2011)

We almost lost her this morning. I'm still shaking and I still don't know if she'll pull through.

I think what happened is she's been inhaling milk when she's nursing, and this time she did it just that little bit too much. She started throwing her head side to side and back and forth, cried a little and looked like she started gasping. I flipped her upside down and massaged her ribs pretty hard, and she stopped gasping, but her heart rate's still low and her breathing's still very rapid. She won't lift her head and seems very traumatized. She's shaking a lot, and I'm almost tempted to take her to the vet just to end it now.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 19, 2011)

Poor little goatie! I hope she makes it.   to you.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Mar 19, 2011)

Her heart rate's still not up, and her breathing has shallowed. I may just let her sleep and hope she  either passes in her sleep, or she wakes up back to normal. I really don't know what else to do right now.


----------



## scrambledmess (Mar 19, 2011)

If she did get any milk in her lungs, she can crash quickly.  This is not coming from any kind of goat experience, just human.   Aspiration pneumonia will require antibiotics, if that is what happened.  It will be a even harder road, I do believe, then what you are on now.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Mar 19, 2011)

Would Pen-Aqueus work, and how much? I've got plenty of it. She's still awake right now, god this kid has a will to live.


----------



## mistee (Mar 19, 2011)

I had a baby goat asperate fluid when he was first born 2 years ago and vet had me give him banamine it worked and recovered..

goodluck ,,, praying she comes through.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 19, 2011)

TheMixedBag said:
			
		

> Would Pen-Aqueus work, and how much? I've got plenty of it. She's still awake right now, god this kid has a will to live.


That is off label for goats. But alot of things are...so Im not really sure.  It is used for treatment of pneumonia for cattle??  So I would research the dosing etc...big differant in size. 

I am sorry about the baby not doing well.  Im wondering with all the paralysis etc..if there is an issue with the swallowing reflex?  Just a thought.  I would check the suckling response by putting your finger in and see if she latches on and sucks.   

If the kid aspirated milk...the lungs will sound full.  Like a lung infection full..know what I mean.  And from the milk being in the lungs it will cause infection.  

I would also check her temp.  You want it to be above 100 anything under for her..is NOT good.   

I hope she bounces back for you...but she sounds like shes got quite a big hill to climb.    Poor girl.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Mar 19, 2011)

She's getting the antibiotics and Maxi-B 1000 for a straight week, and it's already made a big difference. I think she'll be able to pull through it ok, we'll just have to see how she does tomorrow.


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Mar 21, 2011)

It has been 2 days, how is she doing?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Mar 21, 2011)

Much better. She had another attack yesterday, but the vet believes it's due to the thiamin deficiency. As of right now, she's getting 1cc of penicillin daily, and 2 1/2 cc shots of Maxi-B 1000 a day.

She's also standing by herself and learning how to take steps. We still have to help her up, but that's about all we have to do anymore. I've been afraid to work her too hard with the pneumonia, but she's the one who's determined to get up and get moving around, despite being mostly blind...


----------



## scrambledmess (Mar 21, 2011)

I keep coming back to this thread to see how she is doing.  So glad things are looking up.  What a tough little cookie!  Thanks for updating.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Mar 24, 2011)

Another minor attack last night, and the pneumonia sounds worse, but tomorrow she's off meds and she's as hyper as ever, with an enormous appetite to boost. She's almost doubled how much she wants to eat at a time, and I doubt Jenny can keep up, so I started mixing in cow's milk. She's doing better at standing, though not standing up, so we'll see how that goes.

Hearing's better, eyesight, not so much.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Mar 25, 2011)

She died last night, after 3 spasms in a row, around 11:30. It hit hard, and while I was expecting it (I wasn't there, either, I had to be at work at 10), I was hoping that maybe she might actually live past all the crap that had been dumped on her from birth. My husband put her down himself, 3 attacks in a row is a pretty clear sign it's going to end anyways.


----------



## mistee (Mar 25, 2011)

((((((  ))))))  I am so sorry!!!!!!!! At least she knew she was loved!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sorry!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 25, 2011)

Very Sorry.


----------



## peachick (Mar 25, 2011)

I am very sorry


----------



## PattySh (Mar 25, 2011)

Very sorry to hear such sad news.


----------

